
Show HN: A simple solution to implement INotifyPropertyChanged in WPF - iamnottimi
https://github.com/iamnottimi/Harloxy
======
Kuraj
Cool to see WPF still getting some love :)

~~~
iamnottimi
Haha yeah, it's fun to develop with but the implementation of the interfaces
is annoying ;)

